# J-E-T-S, Jets, Jets, Jets



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

First the Yankees, now the Jets........OUCH! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey look....the dumbass learned to type..........almost forgot my rolling smiley faces and dancing banana. :rollin: :rollin: :jammin:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Why did Favre fumble so many times?

Because he had one hand on his cell phone camera and the other on his "you know what". :lol:


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

here is a quick not exact stat if you are able to do the math? He has played in 293 games with 163 fumbles. That is .55 fumbles per game, but now consider touches. roughly running 70 plays a game, that comes out to be .007 fumbles per touch.

they deserved to lose after how they played in the first half. Just saying that stat is deceiving. He also holds the record for yards, td's, consecutive games played. That happens when you play for 19 years and don't miss a start, you end up owning records.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Where's all the Favre is great and hello Super Bowl :beer:?
:lol: :lol: :lol: Ladies and gentlemen, Purple Pride is dead. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So who is your favorite team Curve?Or are you still Maxwell Smart the big secret agent? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's still early,but our season will probably be decided this sunday,,,,,


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

870 XPRS said:


> Hey look....the dumbass learned to type..........almost forgot my rolling smiley faces and dancing banana. :rollin: :rollin: :jammin:


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------

